# freebsd-update fetch repeatedly lists same files after successful install



## pesson (Nov 18, 2014)

I am managing multiple 8.4-RELEASE systems all exhibiting the same issue with freebsd-update. The current patch level is: 
	
	



```
FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE-p19 #0: Mon Nov  3 17:12:38 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
```
 I am using crontab to automatically check for updates: 
	
	



```
@daily                                  root    freebsd-update cron
```
 I don't have source files installed and have excluded then from Components in /etc/freebsd-update.conf. I have enabled MailTo in /etc/freebsd-update.conf to receive a message if updates have been downloaded.

Each day I receive the same list of updates to be installed: 
	
	



```
/boot/kernel/linker.hints
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Bamako
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Banjul
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Conakry
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Dakar
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Freetown
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Lome
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Nouakchott
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Ouagadougou
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Sao_Tome
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Atlantic/St_Helena
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Pacific/Johnston
```
 Each day I run the following command which completes successfully 
	
	



```
freebsd-update install
```
 I seem to be stuck in a loop.  I believe the /boot/kernel/linker.hints is a known issue and think I have a workaround for that, but I can't understand the issue with the zoneinfo files. Can anyone offer any advice other than a major upgrade as I need to stay on 8.4-RELEASE for now.


----------



## allabtzz (Nov 18, 2014)

Had the same problem, had to create the directory /usr/share/zoneinfo/.


----------



## pesson (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry I should have stated that the directory structure and files already exist, they just don't get updated.


----------



## effingoose (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi, can't offer much help unfortunately, but I have the same issue. I also have the linker hints issue, but having had that issue for a while, I ended up adding it to the IgnorePaths variable in /etc/freebsd-update.conf. As a workaround for this issue, I ended up creating a second freebsd-update.conf that I use to check for updates. This one adds the zone info files to the IgnorePaths variable so they won't be looked at when checking for updates (using `freebsd-update -f /etc/freebsd-update-check.conf cron`), but I use the regular one when updating (using `freebsd-update fetch; freebsd-update install`)

Not an ideal solution I know, would be interesting to know why those files are marked as different.


----------

